# grease for g60



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

:thumbup:does anyone know what valve grease i can use in my g60 thats equal to kluber or dow corning that i can get at a place like napa, autozone ect. ??? 

thanks gary


----------



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

dang thumb up came out in the begining:thumbdown:


----------

